# Certification license number question



## pbeck (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm filling out an application and it asks for the certification number.  I didn't see one on my certificate (CPC-A).  Do we have one?  Also, it asks the state it came from and expiration date.  Will the cerificate expire if I don't get enough CEU's by the my date?  Is that the date to put on my application?  Not sure what to put on it.
Thanks for any input.
Pam Beck


----------



## egonzalez007 (Mar 3, 2017)

>Do we have one?
Yes, Click "My AAPC" button on top right. Then hover over the same button. A dialog will pop up. About an inch downward is click on "Download your member ID card. Your member ID number is the number you want.

>Will the certificate expire if I don't get enough CEU's by the my date?
yes

>Is that the date to put on my application? Not sure what to put on it.
no
Again go to "download member ID card" as instructed above. The date you want is after "Exp:"
You avoid expiration by pay dues. Though if you do not take CEUs you membership could also expire because of that. Do not do either if you want to stay in this field


----------

